# Water Shut-off Valve Relocation



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It is most likely possible. Can you tell us what your underground water service pipe is made of? Soft copper, PEX, or something else? 

A picture of the area in question would be a great benefit as well!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Why not just install ANOTHER main shut off valve in your plumbing room and use it instead?

Mount an access panel over the existing valve if you ever need to close that valve cuz the new valve is leaking.


----------



## ClnlBrahm (Sep 1, 2008)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Why not just install ANOTHER main shut off valve in your plumbing room and use it instead?
> 
> Mount an access panel over the existing valve if you ever need to close that valve cuz the new valve is leaking.


We thought of that, but it would still require extending the existing pipe. If we just keep the original valve tightly closed, extend the piping, and install a new valve in the perspective location, (and keep an access cabinet over the original valve just in case as you mentioned), would the meter remain undisturbed?

thekc- I _believe _they are copper. (could certainly be mistaken). The project is at my parent's house, (which, in the event this is relevant, is 17 years old)... I will take a picture or 2 when I'm over there tomorrow.

Really appreciate the quick responses.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

shut the exsisting valve and pipe out to the new location OR shut the main at the meter where the utility reads it and remove the exsisting house shut off and pipe that out


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Their is a reason that valve is right where the water enters the hosue. It's to minimize the number of joints of any type before the valve and to minimize the amount of pipe in the house before the valve. This reduces the chances of getting a leak before the valve. So if you extend the line into the closet yes you have a valve there but you still need to have the existing valve accessible through an access panel so what do you stand to gain by having two main valves? 
What do you mean by leaving the meter undisturbed? If the meter is in your house it needs to stay where it is, and needs a large enough access that the meter can be removed and re-installed if necessary.


----------



## ClnlBrahm (Sep 1, 2008)

_So if you extend the line into the closet yes you have a valve there but you still need to have the existing valve accessible through an access panel so what do you stand to gain by having two main valves? 
_
My reason for asking was because, being inexperienced, I did not know whether the existing valve had to be accessible once a new one was installed. _

What do you mean by leaving the meter undisturbed? If the meter is in your house it needs to stay where it is, and needs a large enough access that the meter can be removed and re-installed if necessary.

_Thanks for the input. We've nixed plans to extend any piping or add a new shut-off valve, understanding now that the original meter location is crucial and must be permanently accessible regardless of any new fixture_. _Our current plan is to include an access panel directly over the existing valve.
I appreciate the advice


----------

